# WHERE TO BUY SEEDS ONLINE IN THE U.S. -without gettin caught



## str8_pimpin (Mar 24, 2007)

I know this question as probably been asked a million times but what is a good site to purchase seeds from without getting ripped off, caught or having to wait 20-30 days....i heard *www.planetskunk.com* is a good site but is that the only site? and does *www.planetskunk.com* ship to OHIO?

thanks. help appreciated.


----------



## dursky (Mar 24, 2007)

send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman


----------



## str8_pimpin (Mar 24, 2007)

dursky said:


> send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman


yea but first i need a good site to purchase the seeds from.


----------



## double_toke (Mar 24, 2007)

wow!! planet skunks prices are expensive


----------



## str8_pimpin (Mar 24, 2007)

I know..........seems like im goin wit Nirvana


----------



## northerntights (Mar 26, 2007)

try goldenseed, the site is a bit amature but if you contact them directly they ship fast, you get it within a week and the stealth shipping is great!


----------



## Drama4ya (Feb 21, 2009)

how the fuck do i order good seeds through the mail with out getting cought....????wat does the bank statement say???i wanna find out from someone who already has experinced the process not someone who thinks they know or someone trying to get me to buy seeds from there web site...lolz write bak!!!


----------



## DownOnWax (Feb 21, 2009)

I have bought seeds online through www.buydutchseeds.com 5 times now and never had a problem. 

www.*nirvana*-shop.com is good too and so is www.cannabis-*seeds*-bank.co.uk

Shipping is fast and VERY discrete.


----------



## DownOnWax (Feb 21, 2009)

Drama4ya said:


> how the fuck do i order good seeds through the mail with out getting cought....????wat does the bank statement say???i wanna find out from someone who already has experinced the process not someone who thinks they know or someone trying to get me to buy seeds from there web site...lolz write bak!!!


And the Bank statement does not say WEED SEEDS or anything like that!

Everytime I have ordered it said something different on my Bank statement. Something like Computer software, or cell phone accessories LLC.
etc, etc, etc.

A lot of people choose to send cash but that takes a HELL of a lot longer. 

It's legit but you are still running a risk bro. No guarantees in life my man.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 21, 2009)

marijauna-seeds.nl or attitude seeds


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 21, 2009)

dursky said:


> send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman



Trying to avoid a misdemeanor by committing a federal felony?

Brilliant!


----------



## gjdubbz (Feb 21, 2009)

what is the most commonly used method of payment? what pre-paid are good to use that you don't have to put alot of personal info inorder to activate them?


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 22, 2009)

How come no one ever mentions Kindseed.com
I just used my cc last time and had it sent right to my house.


----------



## stunned (Feb 22, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Trying to avoid a misdemeanor by committing a federal felony?
> 
> Brilliant!


 
haha nice


Attitude seedbank is the most reliable. If you look around you will see they have the least complaints and amongst the highest volume of orders. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

As far as not getting caught that is a matter of luck and there are no guarantees. If it is just a small seed order generally even if they find it in the mail you just get a letter from customs saying shame on you.


----------



## stunned (Feb 22, 2009)

gjdubbz said:


> what is the most commonly used method of payment? what pre-paid are good to use that you don't have to put alot of personal info inorder to activate them?


I just use my own credit card and have it mailed to a friends house where there isn't weed already growing. Getting seeds isn't that big of a crime it is what you do with them that makes the jail time.


----------



## vapor85 (Feb 22, 2009)

gypsy nirvana AKA www.seedboutique.com has always worked great for me and i live in the US. 

And for fucks sake don't have them sent to your neighbors....It's a FEDERAL CRIME to take mail from someone's mail box even if you ordered and payed for them. LOL


----------



## Purp... (Feb 22, 2009)

dursky said:


> send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman


Nice advice. Getting him arrested for going through some elses mail. 

I'd personally go with Attitude. They ship discreetly and they ship fairly fast (It's the post office you should be worried about). Also they have a wide variety of strains.


----------



## Purp... (Feb 22, 2009)

stunned said:


> I just use my own credit card and have it mailed to a friends house where there isn't weed already growing. Getting seeds isn't that big of a crime it is what you do with them that makes the jail time.


Yup worst that could happen is customs will send you a letter stating that an item sent to you contained contraband and they have seized it, and if you want them you can take it up with them. But I mean who really does that? The real trouble is germinating them and getting caught. So just keep it to yourself, keep it small (depending where you stay), and you should be safe. GL.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Feb 22, 2009)

I have used DrChronic, The Attitude and Hempdepot many times to the states with no problems. I recently ordered from worlwide-marijuana-seeds.com for single seeds with no issues. You can use a CC or send a MO. Credit cards orders take 7-14 days max and Money Orders take 2-3 weeks and is more safe then CCs. If you order from HempDepot, Highgrade or almost anywhere in Canada you will have to send cash or a MO but you will get your beans if the copany is legit. None of these companys are dumb enough to put pot seeds on your order form so dont worry. Peace Out!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> marijauna-seeds.nl or attitude seeds


 
attitude hands down


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 22, 2009)

im going to have to say my personal favorite is http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/. they have a huge variety of seeds and reliable services with good prices. i'm sure they ship to ohio also


----------



## Power (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> marijauna-seeds.nl or attitude seeds


 
I have bought once from Marijuana-seeds.nl but the seeds where small white and premature. Most of them did germinate though. 

Also IT WILL NOT SHOW UP ON BANK STATEMENT AS ORDERING FROM A SEED COMPANY.... IF THE COMPANY DID THAT THEY WOULD GET COUGHT THEMSELVES.... IT COMES UP UNDER THERE "ORGANIZATION NAME" for example "Planet Hollywood" will show up not Nirvana seed or whoever u order from.


----------



## mr.red (Feb 22, 2009)

Attitude is indeed amazing.

I always have it shipped to my house and have never had trouble.

It really isn't the seeds you have to worry too much about. It is the not getting caught growing.


----------



## jonblazing (Feb 23, 2009)

str8_pimpin said:


> I know this question as probably been asked a million times but what is a good site to purchase seeds from without getting ripped off, caught or having to wait 20-30 days....i heard *www.planetskunk.com* is a good site but is that the only site? and does *www.planetskunk.com* ship to OHIO?
> 
> thanks. help appreciated.


 nirvana seeds will be in your mailbox in like 6 to 10 days


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.red said:


> Attitude is indeed amazing.
> 
> I always have it shipped to my house and have never had trouble.
> 
> It really isn't the seeds you have to worry too much about. It is the not getting caught growing.


that is a very good point, it is much easier to get caught growing plants than getting busted for ordering seeds.


----------



## bud2befree (Feb 23, 2009)

go with hempdepot , no rips, some descent prices and some expensive!! but you'll git yer seeds fast and without worry! there outta ontario canada!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 23, 2009)

bud2befree said:


> go with hempdepot , no rips, some descent prices and some expensive!! but you'll git yer seeds fast and without worry! there outta ontario canada!


 

Hemp Depot is a good seedbank to use. They have a wide selection of breeders to pick from and prices that range from being very reasonable to very expensive and they are reliable and have a high rate of delivery success and they have a 4 ½ star out of 5 star rating on Greemans rating site and right now that is as high of a rating any seedbank has, though in the past a couple did have a full 5 star rating.


----------



## tonysoprano6379 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Hemp Depot is a good seedbank to use. They have a wide selection of breeders to pick from and prices that range from being very reasonable to very expensive and they are reliable and have a high rate of delivery success and they have a 4 ½ star out of 5 star rating on Greemans rating site and right now that is as high of a rating any seedbank has, though in the past a couple did have a full 5 star rating.


worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com

8 days to my door midwest usa.

Good selection.!!


----------



## GrowingGreenGiant (Feb 23, 2009)

worldwide is good, but their prices are higher than other sites that have the same if not a larger selection.


----------



## X MagicMushroom (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread helped a lot


----------



## plantz (Apr 8, 2009)

i ordered some nirvana seeds about a week ago. still waiting.


----------



## godsbestgift (Apr 14, 2010)

Same here, I went with NIRVSHOp.COM. Just Ordered Today i like their professionalism, and they have a great FAQ page, Still i am Cautious more of CUSTOMS than i am the integrity of Nirvana or any seed bank. :-\


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

plantz said:


> i ordered some nirvana seeds about a week ago. still waiting.


I ordered seeds from Nirvana 9 weeks ago. Still waiting.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

mr.red said:


> Attitude is indeed amazing.
> 
> I always have it shipped to my house and have never had trouble.
> 
> It really isn't the seeds you have to worry too much about. It is the not getting caught growing.


Attitude really is amazing. Not only do they fail to deliver but they will hijack your credit card as well. Now that's efficiency!

I tried attitude first several months ago (stealth delivery). No seeds, no customs letter, then I got a fraudulent charge on my credit card from them 2 months ago. Then I tried Nirvana 9 weeks ago (stealth method). No seeds, no customs letter.

After 6 months of trying i finally got seeds through both speedy and hemp depot(no stealth). Hemp depot was a faster delivery but speedy arrived soon after (both within 8-9 business days).

Stick


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 14, 2010)

I went with canibus-seeds-bank.co.uk... or whatever that one is... They were awesome! Super easy, pretty cheap compared to other places, uper fast, a few different shipping options. I had it shipped to my address, didn't have to sign for it at the post office. Not sure what it said on my card tho (dumb on my part, i know)... But one way to get out of that is to get a pre-paid card of some sort & use that!


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 14, 2010)

dursky said:


> send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman


this is actually a terrible idea...its a felony if you get caught.


----------



## W33DBLAZER1 (Apr 14, 2010)

www.everyonedoesit.com real real fast cheap and very discreet with LOADS of good products


----------



## W33DBLAZER1 (Apr 14, 2010)

www.everyonedoesit.com is best no doubt!


----------



## sonar (Apr 14, 2010)

I dunno I only ever ordered seeds once about 2 weeks ago from Attitude. They were here in about a week and I didn't even get the stealth shipping. I'd probably do business with them again. I used a pre-paid visa so no problem with fraud. I been hearing about fraudulent charges on ppls cards a lot lately though.

BTW I order a pack of 10 plus a single seed and they threw a freebie in. Germed 7 out of the 10 pack and all 10 germinated and are doing good.


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 14, 2010)

dursky said:


> send them to the house next door and watch for the mailman





BadAndy said:


> this is actually a terrible idea...its a felony if you get caught.



yea, I dont there not going to send you the seeds and arrest you at YOUR mailbox, They would just take the seeds befor they got to your mailbox. 
And yes its criminal trespass & a another charge (felony) for going in your neighbors mailbox... 

Everyone has had their preference about seedbanks, everyone will say good things about each one, but I havnt found any thing BAD about speedyseedz. Ive ordered from him and it took 2 weeks (went out a week 6 days late because of easter (Royal mail's fault IMO).


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 15, 2010)

jonnymafia said:


> yea, I dont there not going to send you the seeds and arrest you at YOUR mailbox, They would just take the seeds befor they got to your mailbox.
> And yes its criminal trespass & a another charge (felony) for going in your neighbors mailbox...
> 
> Everyone has had their preference about seedbanks, everyone will say good things about each one, but I havnt found any thing BAD about speedyseedz. Ive ordered from him and it took 2 weeks (went out a week 6 days late because of easter (Royal mail's fault IMO).


 
I believe it was meant that sending it to the neighbors and meeting the mailman was the highly illegal part. Plus I can't even think of any postal carrier that would even consider randomly giving you the neighbors mail!-Especially in today's world!
It's totally kosher to send the seeds to your own home. Any place I know of uses good packaging, so nobody has any idea what you're ordering. Just don't buy 100,000 times!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com


Do they ship to the USA?

Also, has anyone ever ordered their seeds before??

Just wondering..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 15, 2010)

str8_pimpin said:


> I know this question as probably been asked a million times but what is a good site to purchase seeds from without getting ripped off, caught or having to wait 20-30 days....i heard *www.planetskunk.com* is a good site but is that the only site? and does *www.planetskunk.com* ship to OHIO?
> 
> thanks. help appreciated.




Yeah man.. I have. I've ordered from them 3 times and never a glitch in the order process. I actually forgot about that one.. thanks for the reminder!!! 

and yeah.. they ship to the USA bro.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 15, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Hemp Depot is a good seedbank to use. They have a wide selection of breeders to pick from and prices that range from being very reasonable to very expensive and they are reliable and have a high rate of delivery success and they have a 4 ½ star out of 5 star rating on Greemans rating site and right now that is as high of a rating any seedbank has, though in the past a couple did have a full 5 star rating.


yeah? they ship to USA too right?? just want to make sure.


----------



## GreenDragon77 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got some beans from speedyseedz and it only took 10 days. The prices are good and he included freebies so I would definitely suggest them.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 15, 2010)

seedboutique.com. NE USA 5 orders via sending them a money order. 5 orders received. 9 days-15 days from the time I sent the payment in the mail.


----------

